
How I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb - mmastrac
http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/06/keep-talking-and-nobody-explodes/
======
salty-horse
The article doesn't mention the game's official website, which includes
screenshots and a gameplay video that shows what's happening outside the
screen: [http://www.keeptalkinggame.com/](http://www.keeptalkinggame.com/)

Also, there's a weird focus on the PS4, when, at least according to the
website, it seems like it was developed originally for PCs, and may end up
there as well.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
The focus on PlayStation is probably because the author saw it at a
PlayStation event.

